# A Trestle Bridge by Another John



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

No Not Gunny but another friend John who is building an HO layout in hs attic. You just gotta see this.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

nice work on the trestle. but no guard rails?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It isn't finished. Last I heard they are looking into clear sheets of acrylic for protection. Hopefully before the first disaster.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice looking bridge. I like the stryations (sp?) in the rock behind the bridge.

Local friend of yours, T?

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Yes they are TJ, a nephew, uncle team. We do buisness at Mikes Train Shop in York. They keep me updated on their layout. The last visit, I was promoted to Comissioner on Safety. Mostly because I can wire something and not have it short. I have been trying to get my reverse board installed there but the latest is a long trolley run over 30 seconds worth. Back to the drawing board. I did the HO signal towers for them, those tiny ones from a kit. Yeah, they keep me busy.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Congrats on the Promotion, T ... quite the honor!!! :thumbsup:

TJ


----------

